
How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love Civil Procedure (2011) - iso8859-1
http://btlj.org/2011/11/google-and-the-sherman-act-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-civil-procedure/
======
69_years_and
Interesting, and in the second case, I admit I had never considered that
Google must extend credit to some of its customers and that it likely some of
them won't pay and in this regard Google have to do what everyone else does
and take dispute to court.

------
jwaldrip
Link is dead

~~~
iso8859-1
Works for me now...

